# My 'whats wrong with me' post. lots of chronic issues - new insomnia



## Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I'm Male, 35 years old.

I live in Ontario Canada. So I'm 'dealing' with the OHIP, Ontario health care system where the mentality pushed on the doctors is' treat the symptoms not the underlying issue', especially if its going to cost the government money. But I'm already digressing, sorry.

I'm going to write a novel here but if you want to skip my babbling backstory scroll down a bit. I've always been somewhat of a long winded person with it comes to forum posts and emails. I want to tell you about some issues I've been having and I want to get your opinions on if this sounds thyroid related.

-I think so, my GP is not convinced.....yet

A brief back-story to set this up.....

I do it to myself. Work to hard. Don't go to bed early enough. Not enough sleep/recuperation, work stress becomes too much and BAM, my heart freaks out. I get a moderately high amount of PVCs in the 2 to 4 thousand per day range. Sometimes as much as 5 or 6 per minute!

So my old GP would give me 4 weeks off work. Run all the standard blood tests, 48hr Holter, and a prescription for Zopiclone to help me get to sleep at night because the ectopic beats would give me evening anxiety in bed when Im trying to go to sleep. Usually after a week of the zopiclone 'fake' sleep I feel strong enough to do what I like to call a 'zopiclone transition' where I stop taking the Zop and I have 1 full night of rebound insomnia. The next day Im a zombie. I drag my ass through the day and put myself to bed with a chamomile tea. Sleep for another 2 nights and that's usually my turn around point for my energy levels. Arrhythmia settles down, but never goes away completely (if any of you have PVCs you know what living with that demon is like). A week of disciplined sleep habbits. I feel stronger. I go back to work. Try to ignore my regular daily 30 odd 'benign' PVCs when I do get them. I know the triggers. I've been down the rabbit hole and back mentally with the PVCs. I'm so done with them. When they are in the low 100's or less per day I can deal with them mentally.

That pretty much sums up my past 3 Arrhythmia 'storms' over the last 5 years.

That was then....

Now I'm on Arrhythmia Storm # 4 Been off work since the end of September. My NEW GP sent me for a cardiac stress test (instead of the holter) which came back positive (meaning I failed it for some reason) and I have a referral to the Hamilton General Hospital's Arrhythmia clinic to see an Electrophysiologist. These are the guys that do the ablations.

ENOUGH ABOUT MY HEART, THIS IS A THYROID FORUM!!!!!!!

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So in light of all that, my normal road to recovery is now blocked by a new symptom. This time I can't get back to normal. In retro spec it's (the new symptom) been creeping up on me (intermittently) for a long time, months, even years? But I say it's new now because now it's CONSTANT. every..... single..... night..... Insomnia - But I CAN get to sleep. The problem is that I'm waking up within 3 - 4 hours. And there is pretty much no going back to sleep for me after. It's been constant like this even a couple of months building up to this Arrhythmia storm.

Here's the facts and symptoms regarding my insomnia and other potential thyroid issues specifically....

more specific to sleep:

-Doesn't matter if I go to bed early or late.

-I always wake up. within 3-4 hours usually.

-difficult to get back to sleep. the rest of the night is tossing and turning and drifting sleep.

- I wake up hungry. even if I ate before bed. complex carbs like PB and J sandwiches or a plate of sweet potatoe dont help. still hungry when I wake up 3 hours later.

- I often wake up with a surging feeling through my body. a rushing.

-depending on the severity of the rushing.... shortly after I get shakes. sometimes almost uncontrollable muscle tremmors. like shivering when your cold but I'm not cold. also my arrhythmia goes nuts after this. which builds my anxiety.

- waves of fatigue. severe fatigue. so bad that I feel like I should be going to the ER. Then it passes. Sometimes forcing myself to eat sugary foods helps to bring me around after an hour. I haven't taken note on whether the severity of the fatigue is related to the severity of the rushing when I'm waking up but now I think it might be.

- The rushing is strong enough to pull me out of sleep even after taking 2 x 7.5mg Zopiclones.

-I now have moderate to sever anxiety which I feel is partly blamed on the lack of sleep. I have found that emotions leak through easier when your not sleeping.

-even during waves of fatigue I have no urge to sleep. curl up and die yes, but basically I can't remember the last time I felt drowsey.

Other thyroid symptoms?

-now have occasional hoarse voice.

-I'm loosing a bit of weight, but that could be the stress of this most recent bought of health problems.

-I have always been skinny. never able to put on weight.

-I have no stamina even on days right now where my symptoms aren't as pronounced. Im completely gassed just by having a shower.

- I've always had a huge sweet/salty tooth. I've done pretty good by avoiding most pops. but chocolate milk, or cake, or chocolate bars. Used to take lots of sugar in my tea/coffee when I drank it before I started getting PVCs (now no caffeine at all). In the past, I have always craved sugar in the morning. As far back as into my early teens I can remember morning sugar low.

-chronic poor sleep. Im a very light sleeper most of my life

- sensitivity to cold

-muslce twitching

-of course, my Arrhythmia. mostly PVCs, occasional PACs, mild tachycardia episodes. forceful heart beating usually during fatigue.

other chronic issues?

-rash

-mild eczema

-chronic digestion issues

Tests so far related to thyroid? Standard blood draw. possibly a 24hr urine test, if one exists for thyroid, I had one for this recent storm but im not sure what they were looking for in my urine test.

My new GP says... "your thyroid is fine" - I'm not convinced yet. My new GP is a very nice doctor and listens to me when I tell her things. She doesn't have a problem making referals for me.

Anybody want to weigh in?

I'm leaning towards low cortisol levels at bed time?

Edit:

Would taking zopiclone while being tested for thyroid function affect the results of the tests? It is a non-benzodiazapen that binds to GABAa receptor sites.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zopiclone

edit 2: yikes.... https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130322125735AA3nbWF Im new to thyroid lingo so I dont fully understand the response in this link.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you post the most recent thyroid tests you've had run? Also, I would ask about doing a 24 hour saliva test for cortisol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You also need the FREES done.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

And.................more you should know, just in case.

men more likely to have cancer than women
http://www.umm.edu/endocrin/thytum.htm

Thyroid cancer, cold nodules, men, uptake etc.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Any one of the above would be helpful!

Interestingly, the heart is greatly negatively affected by thyroid disease. I feel that you may be hyperthyroid and if not diagnosed and treated forthwith, your heart and other bodily organs can become permanently damaged.

I will list some tests to either prove or disprove it and also, you simply must insist on a thyroid scan.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

So I had this big long reply mostly finished and the dang computer crashed and I lost it all.

Here's the basics...

I can maybe get my test results on Sunday, but most likely on Tuesday when my next appointment is scheduled with my GP. I tried calling the secretary for her to email them but she said their computers were down today

Last night I went to see my GP again. I asked her for a 24 hour Saliva test and she didnt know what that was. She did say that even though my blood and urine tests showed no indication of thyroid dysfunction, if I wanted a referral to an endocrinologist I can have it. So she is setting that referral up for me. She said wait times are usually 1-2 weeks but could be sooner. Im assuming the Endocrinologist will know what the saliva test is. I also have a referral for an ultrasound to look for nodules on my thyroid, and possibly adrenals?

I NEED SOME ADVICE HERE. I'M WORRIED ABOUT THIS NEXT PART.

Ive been taking zopiclone - non-benzodiazapen hypnotic that works on GABAa receptors. Ive been on a fairly high dose for almost a month while all this is going on. I thought at first it was helping with sleep but now I think I was just kidding myself. I told my GP last night I'm done with that crap and I want off it. she says fine, but she says do not just stop taking it cold turkey or I could be in for some intense rebound symptoms which wont help my over all situation. We cut my dose in half.... 15mg down to 7.5mg. Im gonna do that dose for a week and then cut it in half again and then after that I'm gonna drop it.

now, I told her I need something for anxiety. (The anxiety started before the zopiclone presciption). When I'm anxious my heart rhythm gets real funky. It's not good to sit on the couch with high levels of anxiety all day in my opinion. I told her I'd prefer a 24 hour low dosage sustained drug to take the edge off.

She prescribed me 2 drugs. A 24 hour anti-depressant called Cipralex (Escitalopram) 10mg and an as needed anti-anxiety Clonazepam .5mg. She said she'd give me this on the condition that I go for Cognative Behavior Therapy. Whatever... just someone other than my wife I get to bitch to. Im sure my wife could use a break lol.

SO... check this out.... Last night I took the Cipralex at 630. I took a Clonazepam at 7 because I had some anxiety as the Cipralex kicked in as Im not used to it's sensations. I had very mild anxiety the rest of the evening but I could distract myself from it easily.

I went to bed and took 1 x 7.5mg zopiclone.

I SLEPT! I SLEPT FOR 7 HOURS STRAIGHT!

my energy today was UP! My Arrhythmia was fairly mild. I had anxiety in the morning. Took a clonazepam. Was fine the rest of the day. Very calm. Good mood more due to sleep I think more than the antidepressant as those usually take a couple of weeks or more to notice results I think.

Here's what has me nervous.

My theory is poor cortisol production is my problem.

I think I remember reading somewhere that SSRIs boost cortisol but then the cortisol drops again sometimes with very bad consequences? Does that sound like an accurate statement?

If i'm taking an SSRI, will it bugger the results of a 24 hour saliva cortisol test?

Also the Clonazepam is a benzodiazepen. What are consequences of this with my thyroid? I dont have a lot of these by the way. only 10. she says only when I need them as the anti-depressant is building in my system.

These types of drugs aren't my first choice and I have no intention of staying on these. Ive never needed anything like this in the past. I hate taking this kind of crap but I NEED sleep and the anxiety to go down until I can get a good diagnosis on my condition.

Your input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had any thyroid testing at all?

I agree that it could be thyroid related - but without any test results it is hard to know.

I've been taking Clonazapam for years to help me stay asleep - if you are taking an occasional low dosage I do not think you need to be worried. Prior to Clonazepam, I was taking Lorazapam. The prescription changed years ago - I have nerve entrapment due to C-sections that causes my leg/hip to have muscular pain which wakes me and keeps me awake.

Take what they give you to relieve symptoms.

As far as sleep goes - I quit sleeping normally over 20 years ago - when I feel my thyroid issues surfaced. It has not gotten alot better and I still awaken every 90 minutes to 3 hours every single night. After awhile - you will learn how to function. Once a year I can sleep a solid 6 hours but usually once every year. It's discouraging I know - but it's life and you play the cards you are dealt.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

I have had thyroid blood and 24hr urine test. I probably wont be able to get those until teusday, but possibly sunday. My GP says no indication of thyroid problems. Im not convinced but I can get you guys numbers when i get copies of my labs.

the labs were taken 3-4 weeks ago.

I'm starting to feel my insomnia is from adrenal fatigue issues. Which could be a cause of poor cortisol production. Possibly rooted in chronic undiagnosed hyperthyroidism. I'm gonna chase that.

When all this recent crap sprung up this time around I was over working my mind and body pretty severely. Stress had been building at work to a high degree. stress at home with a small renovation that turned into a real monster that had dragged out since spring. The birth of my first child in the spring. Lots of intensive landscaping work around the yard. Ignoring my fatigue levels thinking I'll get my sleep tomorrow. thats why im thinking adrenal fatigue.

I had a very bad night last night. I hate the way my body feels after taking the anti-depressant. Had a lot of distressful sensations. Called the tele-health nurse who said nothing sounded critical but to follow up with my doctor. I wont be taking another one. I last looked at the clock at 330am still not asleep due to the terrible feelings I had. Passed out some time after that.

Then I was jolted awake by a BrainZap that felt like lightning struck me. I swear I litterally heard a sound like a camera flash charging and then bam! my whole body jumped. The could either be the anti-depressant or a withdrawl symptom from the zopiclone. My money is on the zopiclone for that. Think Im going to take 10mgs of zopiclone tonight instead. I hate it, but I guess I have to be realistic about withdrawl symptoms.

I going to do some reading on the clonazepam and sleep.

Im starting to take Vitamine C, Magnesium Citrate, and Ashwagandha Extract. Just to see if it helps get me back on a good sleep path and help my adrenals get back to where they were before this episode.

My blood and Urine tests will be posted as soon as I get them.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like adrenal fatigue. Could be thyroid related, but doesn't have to be. The endocrine system is like a domino train, when one thing is off then the rest will eventually follow. The key is to find out what originally started the fall. Definitely need a 24 hour saliva test for the adrenals and a thorough thyroid work-up. Sometimes you have to work on healing the adrenals before you can take care of the thyroid if you are having problems in both areas. If you heal the thyroid with severely fatigued adrenals then you can make things worse. But the waking up in the middle of the night wide awake is a classic adrenal symptom. Don't expect a quick fix...this is a long process to heal. Blessings, Kat


----------



## Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

Here are my blood and urine tests. These are what I got from the secretary today. The doctor wasn't in. I see her on Teusday and will ask her if theres anything more specific to the thyroid.

If my GP wrote in the 'other' field on the lab requisition form, what would she write for more relevant thyroid tests like the 24hr saliva, free t3, free t4?

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/bl1xr0ermx7q6ed/AABhjrj3RC3pjOp0-R16Z3_fa?dl=0

A few more tidbits of info:

1. My triglycerides are high.

2. I have sensitivity to cold. Last night my temp taken in the ear went from 37.2 to 36.6 and back to 37.4 in a matter of 40 minutes. During that spell it was 27 degrees in the house. My wife was sweating. I was shivering in a blanket in front of the fire place while wearing 2 layers of clothes.

3. I did the pupil test in a dark room. my wife shined a bright pen light in my eye and my pupil closed but wouldn't stay tightly closed. it was struggling to stay closed. I have noticed that over the past few months, driving at night seemed to be more annoying as the glare from on-coming car headlights seemed really intense.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That sounds like an adrenal issue, too. I would ask for a 24 hour saliva test for cortisol, it tells more than a blood or urine test.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

Well I have a referral to an Endcrinologist on the 21st. His office called me at the request of my gp. they are going to do a thorough thyroid work up.

My sleeping patterns are still wacked. Im seeing a naturalpathic doctor today hopefully to get a 24hr saliva test started. Im starting to think my cortisol 'clock' is way off. I might need some kind of supplement in the evening to try and turn off the cortisol response from my adrenals, if that's whats wrong.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to see you have a couple of appointments set up. Keep us posted.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

So just an update. I'm on to something here.... all the more reason to get these tests done.

I've taken to heavily monitoring my blood glucose levels with a finger prick tester thing I borrowed from my paternal half-brother who is Type 1 diabetic.

I have started to notice a huge pattern in how im feeling vs my blood glucose at the time. I have definitely noticed that I am NOT a happy man when my blood glucose is under 5.7 The lower that gets, the worse I feel and get fatigued easier.

If im 5.8-5.9 I'm happy and have moderate energy levels. Right after I eat a balanced dish of protein, and complex carbs (and my blood sugar goes up) I very occasionally feel quizy and that is almost always after my first meal of the day when my blood sugar is low.

Other meals don't usually trigger that quizy feeling.

interms of my insomnia, I THINK I'm noticing a trend where by if I get a good amount of blood glucose in me before sleep I can usually extend from 3.5 to 4.5-5.5 hours. a healthly dollop of complex carbs( usually sweet potato), spoon full of coconut oil. couple of pieces of bacon cooked chewy. I test my blood sugar after bedtime snack and it climbs appropriately.

however. I feel I'm burning it off too quickly. after waking 5 hour later my blood sugar is down to 5.2 and sometimes Ive recorded waking blood sugar at 4.8 and 4.9. waking up extremely hungry! faster than normal pulse. Generally felt like crap for a good 2 hours. After a couple of injections of carbs it calms down.

I've also lost pretty much all of my belly fat. I've always been kind of a tall thin guy but by age thirty is when I started to put on fat around the waist and belly.

Before my physical at the end of september I had already lost a couple of inches, but I had just removed wheat from my diet and seriously cut down on the amount of sugars so I assumed a lot of that was bloating and less carbs in general.

edit: id like to stress that i was already experiencing all my symptoms including insomnia prior to my major diet shift.

At that point I hadn't really made the transition to balanced meals though. for the past 6-7 weeks I've been allowing myself to get very hungry sometimes before I ate. Old habbits. I believe 5 months ago I weighed on average of about 165-170lbs. it fluctuated. My diet, my entire life almost, has been 65-75% of my main meals were empty carbs. loved pasta. loved pizza. cake, sweet cereal. cows milk I would chose before water for refreshments.

When I had a physical at the end of september I was 157 lbs. I'm now at 152 lbs which is were I was for the majority of my twenties. My eating regimen has changed a lot. I am now not allowing myself to get hungry. I am eating a lot of protein and complex carbs throughout the day. Drinking goats milk with my meals. Drink club soda water most rest of the day. I eat until i feel fuller than I started. The crazy thing is, my appetite seems to continue to ramp up - even up to bed time. Instead of a snack, I feel like a full on meal. In the evening it gets very intense. I am craving food by bed time but strangely the thought of eating at that point kind of puts me off. I do it anyways right now.

I'm starting to almost be able to tell what my blood sugar is just by how I'm feeling (as soon as I made that connection). In that respect I sound like my brother.. whos been t1 diabetic for 35 years.

I have a 5 vial saliva test kit in front of me and am collecting samples today.

In other news I got the blood requisition in the mail for my new Endo upcoming appointment next friday. He's only running the basic plus TSH initially.(of course)

I feel like just writing in all the other thyroid tests on the form before submitting it to the lab. hahahaha I don't know if that would go over too well with him when I'm making a first impression though.

definitely feeling like my metabolism is in over drive. I guess I just keep feeding it for now until my appointments.


----------

